# Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)



## t-bone (18. November 2006)

Guten "Morgen" Boardies

ich hab mir schon seit längerem Vorgenommen, mich mal im Rutenbau zu versuchen. Und nun geht es langsam in Richtung der dunklen und kalten Jahreszeit, da habe ich viele freie Momente die ich in den Rutenbau investieren könnte.

Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass ich noch absolut keine Ahnung davon habe. Blank, Beringung, Griff, Rollenhaltung usw. Wie mach ich das, wo krieg ich das her, was kostet das so grob geschätzt!?!

Ich denke, dass für meine erste Rute nicht all zu teures Material gewählt werden sollte.

Es sollte eine mittlere Spinnrute werden, ca. 2,7 - 3 m lang und ein wurfgewicht von ca. 10 - 40 g.

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen!

MfG

Pascal


----------



## havkat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Moin t-bone!

Viel Spaß beim Input-Saugen. 

Rutenbau


----------



## havkat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Oder hier....

Rutenblanks


----------



## hsobolewski (18. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Du kommst aus der Schweiz. Da kann es schon ein Problem sein etwas hier aus Deutschland sich schicken zu lassen. Ein 2,75m / 9`Blank hat immerhin eine Transportlänge von ca. 1,55m im Karton. Und da geht es mit DHL nur noch sehr Teuer wegen Sperrgutzuschlag. Und die alternativen Paketunternehmen verrechnen die Zollabwicklung. Und damit sind die auch sehr teuer. Also waere es bei einem Einkauf aus Deutschland schon ratsamm wenn möglich eine Lieferadresse in Deutschland zu haben.
Wo bekommst du die Artikel her? Ja bei vielen. Hab edir eine Mail geschickt.
Was kostet es so ca.? kommt halt darauf an. Man kann sich schon eine gute Rute fuer ca.80€ aufbauen. Man kann aber auch sich eine B-Ware und entsprechende billige Ringe usw. für ca. 35€ aufbauen.
Wie geht das? Ja das füllt bestimmt eine ganze Seite  Vom Suchen des Springpunkt hin zum Binden bis zum Lakieren. Alles mit vielen Feinheiten verbunden.


----------



## havkat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Was nützliches zum Ringe binden


----------



## t-bone (18. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Hmm, wenn der Transport so ein Problem ist kommt bei mir die Frage auf, ob denn niemand einen Lieferanten für solche ware kennt, der in der Schweiz stationiert ist 

MfG Pascal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Das Buch/Heft Rutenbau von C.Weckesser/Blinker ist zu empfehlen, die Darstellung und Bilder sind gut.

Die Teile dort zu bestellen ist eine Möglichkeit, aber nicht der günstigste Weg. Der hier schon gerade präsente Boardie hsobolewski  ist auch eine Quelle für günstige Sachen wie z.B. günstige Blanks, (auch via ebay zu finden). 
Schau mal nach dirty_harry und seinem Rutenbaustart, der baut auch so einen rotgebänderten Blank auf, den ich auch habe und der sehr günstig und dabei ordentlich ist. Ein Ringsatz für nen 10er, einen Blank für nen guten 10er, da kannste einfach nicht viel kaputt machen, bloß keine Angst! :m
Und steigern kann/muß man sich immer noch.

Der letzte Link "Ringe binden" von Havkat funzt ja immerhin (die anderen davor nicht #h) , so eine Wickelapparatur mit Bremsen für das Garn und den Blank ist schon eine sehr nützliche Sache, damit habe ich eine Rute in wenigen Stunden gewickelt und es macht so wirklich Spaß.


----------



## havkat (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Moin!

Hatte die Links nach dem Einsetzen überprüft. Haben alle gefunzt.

Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.

Nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Saugschmerle (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

@ t-bone

In der Schweiz könnte ich Dir Consalvo Fabbro empfehlen.
Ich hatte mit ihm auch schon zu tun. Ist ein fairer Geschäftspartner und guter Rutenbauer, der Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen kann.#6 

http://www.swiss-hatch.ch/

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*



havkat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.
> Nochmal versuchen.


Rutenbau -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2246313
-> "Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen."

Rutenblanks -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2246321
-> "Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen."

Soll er lieber in der Forumssuchfunktion eingeben, klappt besser


----------



## Franky (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

/offtopic an
Die Suchindizes sind nur temporär verfügbar... Besser ist es, die Schlagworte zu posten, als die Links aus der Suche selbst.
/offtopic aus


Bei CMW gab (gibt ) es relativ günstig komplette Bausätze, bei denen man kaum "nachdenken" braucht. Das Buch vom Weckesser ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert - und mit geschickten Fingern lässt sich so mancher feine Stock zaubern.


----------



## t-bone (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*



Saugschmerle schrieb:


> @ t-bone
> 
> In der Schweiz könnte ich Dir Consalvo Fabbro empfehlen.
> Ich hatte mit ihm auch schon zu tun. Ist ein fairer Geschäftspartner und guter Rutenbauer, der Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen kann.#6
> ...


 
Ist es möglich, dass er nur Fliegenruten-Komponente im Angebot hat?


----------



## Saugschmerle (22. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

@ t-bone

Frag doch einfach mal nach !!!
Ist ein netter Typ.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## dosunny (22. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*



t-bone schrieb:


> Guten "Morgen" Boardies
> 
> ich hab mir schon seit längerem Vorgenommen, mich mal im Rutenbau zu versuchen. Und nun geht es langsam in Richtung der dunklen und kalten Jahreszeit, da habe ich viele freie Momente die ich in den Rutenbau investieren könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Für die erste Rute ist düch das O.K. ist das letzte mal für so 40,-€ ausgelaufen!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Spinnrute-Bausat...yZ100154QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## t-bone (22. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Tolles Angebot, aber er liefert nur innerhalb Deutschlands... - Muss ich mich mal umhören ob jemand das für mich entgegennehmen könnte ;-)

MfG

Pascal


----------



## NOK Angler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob CMW bis nach Österreich liefert , aber die haben den gleichen bausatz für 49,- auf ihrer HP.


----------



## t-bone (23. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob CMW bis nach Österreich liefert , aber die haben den gleichen bausatz für 49,- auf ihrer HP.


 
Hehe, ich bin Schweizer ;-) Werde mich mal erkundigen, aber gegen eine angemessene Summe werden die wohl auch zu mir in den "Süden" liefern ;-)

*Edit*:



			
				CMW-Angeln schrieb:
			
		

> *Typ* *Länge* *WG* Spinnrute2,40 m10-40 gr.*49.00 EUR*
> 
> Art.Nr. BA01 Hochwertiger Kohlefaserblank 2-teilig, mittelschnelle, progressive Aktion. Leichte Spinnfischerei auf Forelle, Barsch und Zander. Typ BA 1: Schnurstärke 0,18-0,25mm, kleine Köder z.B. Mepps Gr. 2 und 3, Effzett 16 gr., kleine Wobbler bis 9 cm. Typ BA 01: Schnurstärke 0,20-0,27 mm, kleine Köder z.B. Mepps Gr. 2-4, Effzett 22 gr., kleine Wobbler bis 11 cm. SIC Ringe !


 
Ist da Korkgriff und alles Zubehör auch enthalten?


----------



## neddi (23. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*



			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufs- und Lieferbedingungen[/B]  *CMW-Angelgeräte und Rutenbau*]*AUSLANDSVERSAND* Die Versandkosten betragen immer 13,00 €, unabhängig vom Bestellwert. Für Sperrgutpakete (über 1,20 m Länge) werden zusätzlich 6,00 € Aufschlag erhoben. Österreich jetzt auch per Nachname möglich. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, die Ware an eine Kontaktadresse in der BRD senden zu lassen, dann gelten die normalen Versandkosten.



naja also soll wohl gehen, aber wegen dem zoll weiss ich auch nicht so recht, soll ja probleme geben wie vorher schonmal getippt.
hast auch post 



			
				offtopic schrieb:
			
		

> für kleinere pakete könnte man, wenn man nahe der grenze wohnt auch evtl. pickpoint als versandart wählen, da werden die pakete dann an "pickpoints" geschickt die dann evtl. ne tankstalle oder kioske sind
> http://www.pickpoint.de
> 
> hilft leider in diesem falle nicht wirklich weiter, aber evtl. für eine andere bestellung nützlich ?
> oder evtl. findet jemand ne alternative die größere pakete zulässt


----------



## NOK Angler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Soweit ich weiß sind das bei CMW Komplettbausätze , nur noch zusammen bauen und fertig .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Im Zweifelsfall dort anrufen.
Sollte mit VoIP auch aus der Schweiz nicht zu teuer sein!


----------



## KHof (23. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenbau (Suche Hilfe)*

Hallo!

Da hat Detlef recht. Vater und Sohn Weckesser sind durchaus keine Unmenschen, die kann man ruhig anrufen!

Klaus


----------

